# Missing Duke :(



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm missing our Duke he wasn't even 7.5 yrs old, he was sick for 2 weeks, switched vets found out he had colon cancer and his colon was all twisted then ruptured my poor Duke.... I have been so deeply sad that he's on the other side  I really hope he knows how much I love him, the pain of losing him is horrible... I'm the one that brought him to the vet the last time and hugged and kissed and cried with him but I had to say goodbye in the end  

RIP my sweet, funny, smart Duke you will be missed forever.... FOREVER!!!!

I posted here often for questions and advice so thought I'd let you know too. 
I just got his paw print yesterday, I love and miss you Duke <3 

Run free my baby!!!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

So very sorry to hear about your loss 

Dogs feel love regardless of what some people say, they feel it in your tone of voice, in your actions, in your hug. I'm sure Duke knew exactly how deep your affections are for him. 
May he rest in peace and live on through you


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

My thoughts are with you.
You will always have Duke with you in your Heart.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry. He was too young.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

((hugs))

here's to good memories of sloppy kisses. 
Have a tissue at the ready


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Duke


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

It is so hard to lose the ones you love. I lost my sweet old Maddie about 1 year ago. She has been on my mind lately just as Duke has been on your mind. 

They will never truly be gone until we stop remembering them. That's just not going to happen for either of us, I just know it.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your loss, gone but never forgotten. :halogsd:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Duke...


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you so much for the heartfelt posts, really means a lot to me. I keep doing my regular things and think oh Duke would love this, or I'll make him something or just need a refilled water bowl or treat  

Never ever will I forget you Duke, I promise! 

Mister C, so sorry for your loss of Maddie  we will always remember!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your great loss, it's clear from your posts that you loved him very much and, no, we never forget them.

RIP Duke...


----------

